# SIBO diet change



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Keeping my fingers crossed, Kelly's been eating the Eagle Pack Holistic _ fish food _ for about 5 days without problems - NO LR MIXED IN!!! Maybe I'm being optimistic, but I didn't buy another bag of the LR when he ran out. 

He's still taking amoxcillin for his abscessed tooth, maybe that's why it's not affecting him??? I guess I'll know after his extraction on Monday and when he's thru with the current course of abx!!! But right now I'm flying high that he's eating a normal diet!!!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Congratulations! Finding a food that a SIBO dog can tolerate is a very difficult challenge.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

THat's wonderful! I am too afraid to switch off the LR - even changing cookie treats causes an upset with Gracie's digestion. I recently started giving her the new Science Diet prescription hypoallergenic treats - she loves them and they agree with her system. Keep us posted.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

YAY FOR KELLY!









I bet that will help his liver too (I have no idea if it will, I just like to be optimistic)!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

How's the diet change going?!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

It was going great until he had his dental surgery. Now he's on a special soft canned diet for the next 3 or 4 days and then he'll go back to his EPH kibble diet. 

So far he's been doing great with the SIBO, or should I say lack of SIBO. I don't know, but it could be going those last 20 months without any flare-ups has been the key to the successful diet switch (or at least successful up to this point).


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Go Kelly Go! 
Go! Go! Go!
Hooray Kelly!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Still going well? I ask because I've been in touch with 3-4 other folks with SIBO dogs who are feeding Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish. I'm thinking there must be something to this fish diet that is helpful. We're in a bit of a flare up (see health section) and I'm frustrated.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I haven't read the HEALTH section yet!!!

If you haven't tried this yet, IMHO I'd try a 30 day course of tetracycline and keep him on the LR during this time.

Kelly was in remission for about 20 months before we did the switch. But he's been doing very good on the diet. He's currently getting the kibble as mentioned above along with either 1/5 to 1/6 can of EVO 95% canned beef or 1/2 can A/D that he splits with Ringer. He's eating leftovers, treats from fast food restaurants, and on his birthday on the 12th he had a bowl of ice cream. He's gained almost 7 pounds since he went back on a regular diet.

Unfortunately he had a bone biopsy Tuesday and isn't doing well right now. The biopsy was in his right front leg, but he's having problems with his rear end now. He only started to drink water this AM and he hasn't eaten anything since Monday evening. He went back to the vet yesterday for SQ hydration and pain shot and I'm taking him back tomorrow - but this has nothing to do with his SIBO.

GOOD LUCK with whatever you decide to do!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Gayle, arnica might help if there is any muscle pain, hypericum for nerve pain, and symphytum (sp?) for bone pain?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTGayle, arnica might help if there is any muscle pain, hypericum for nerve pain, and symphytum (sp?) for bone pain?


My big problem with Kelly is that it's difficult/impossible to give him any type of medication by mouth unless I can hide it in food. I'd rather give a 'gator a pill than Kelly. This morning I wrestled him to get his Tramadol down his throat - if he were 2 years younger I don't think I would have won - old Iron Jaws!!!


----------

